

Ask HN: Rebuffed in promotion.. now what? - throwaway12389

Hi HN,<p>Entry-level engineer who&#x27;s been here for 1.5 years + .5year as an intern. Here&#x27;s the situation:<p><pre><code>  * Old boss promised promotion at end of quarter. 
  * Old boss leaves company at beginning of quarter.
  * New boss comes in at beginning of quarter.
  * I achieve top marks during the quarter the new boss is here.
</code></pre>
I get along with the new boss a lot better than my old boss. But when I raised my interest in moving up a level, he said he&#x27;s not convinced that I deserve a promotion despite my years and great performance while he was here.<p>It&#x27;s personally frustrating for me because many of my peers have already been promoted and I&#x27;m still entry-level. I know he&#x27;s new and all, but I&#x27;m a bit annoyed at having to rebuild the respect my old boss had for my work ethic.<p>What should I do? It&#x27;ll be another half year before promotions are considered again. I enjoy the work but I feel that I&#x27;m doing much more than what I&#x27;m getting paid&#x2F;recognized for.<p>I could try talking to him again, but what would I say? Is it time for me to move on?<p>Thanks.
======
chrisbennet
If you are in the US, I would consider moving on to a small company or start-
up where you can simultaneously have more impact and learn more. _Security is
not where you work, it 's what you know._

------
paulhauggis
Look for another job. I've stayed at jobs way too long in your position and
most likely, you won't get that promotion.

You can also ask for more money at your potential new job.

~~~
throwaway12389
>You can also ask for more money at your potential new job.

That's a good point. I really hate the idea of switching, but sounds like I
don't have an alternative if I keep getting dealt a bad hand.

------
downrightmike
Is your goal stability or climbing the ladder?

~~~
throwaway12389
Stability.. but are the two mutually exclusive?

